# Schnittstelle programmieren



## MQue (21. Okt 2008)

Morgen,

ich hab in meiner Firma die Aufgabe, eine Schnittstelle für ein bestimmtes Tool zu programmieren, Jetzt gehts mir nicht sosehr darum, wie ich das dann programmiere, sondern allgemein, wie so einen Schnittstelle anssehen kann,

Unter einer Schnittstelle versteh ich vielleicht ein bis mehrere *.jar- Files in denen sich meine Klassen (abstract oder auch nicht)  und Interfaces befinden. Diese Klassen und Interfaces kann man dann implementieren (Interfaces) oder ableiten und überschreiben.

Kann man das im Bezug auf Schnittstellen (API) so sagen oder gibt es da noch mehr oder was anderes in diese Richtung?

schönen Tag noch,

lg


----------



## tuxedo (21. Okt 2008)

Kann ja auch ein Socket-Schnittstelle sein. Oder eine SOAP-Schnittstelle, oder eine RPC/RMI-Schnittstelle, oder oder oder.

Ist alles eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkels und der Spezifikation der Anforderung.

Wenn du eine API auf Basis der Sprache Java als Schnittstelle bieten sollst, dann würde deine Aussage wohl zutreffen. Andernfalls wohl nicht.

- Alex


----------



## Gast2 (22. Okt 2008)

Moin,

Punkt #1


			
				Michael1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab in meiner Firma die Aufgabe, eine Schnittstelle für ein bestimmtes Tool zu programmieren, Jetzt gehts mir nicht sosehr darum, wie ich das dann programmiere, [...]



Punkt #2


> Unter einer Schnittstelle versteh ich vielleicht ein bis mehrere *.jar- Files in denen sich meine Klassen (abstract oder auch nicht)  und Interfaces befinden. Diese Klassen und Interfaces kann man dann implementieren (Interfaces) oder ableiten und überschreiben.



Punkt 1 widerspricht Punkt 2 - nur so als Info

wenn die Schnittstelle nur rein mit Java funktionieren soll, dann kannst Du Java-Dinge zur Kommunikation zwischen Programmen verwenden ... wenn aber auch noch andere Sprachen darauf zugreifen sollen, wirst Du um Sockets nicht herum kommen

Deine API wird nur dadurch definiert das Dein Programm (was permanent läuft) mit dem Tool arbeitet und gleichzeitig eine Schnittstelle anbietet um dem Tool Befehle zu geben

hand, mogel

PS: ich gehe jetzt bei dem Tool davon aus das es keine Schnittstelle anbietet


----------

